# Hail



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow just stepped outside when the hail started. Strange this is that there is blue sky to the south, west, and north. Must be coming from the east. I live in fleetwood in Surrey

Steve


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

very weird. we got beautiful blue skies in new west right now though it is kinda cold. the clouds look really mad looking towards surrey


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

You think thats bad?
I'm working in Edmonton for another week and there was 5" of snow here today.
I wish I was at home haha.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I can hear the rain on the roof of my building.. it's coming down pretty heavy!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Its sunny here


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to pick my car up and in Coquitlam was hailing and raining really bad


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I went to pick my car up and in Coquitlam was hailing and raining really bad


Thats weird... nvm it just started raining really hard...The weather is messed up


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a very unsettled system, it has been bright and sunny here for the 3-4 hours...I guess the system moved on. I heard about the snow in Edmonton and understand that there is even more coming for most of Alberta.


Steve


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i worked in fleetwood today. went from cloundy to hail then bigger hail then sunny then hail lighting and thunder back to sunny. worst of it was we rushed threw the hail to take lunch (say 10 ish) then as soon as we went for lunch it cleared up and was sunny. then lunched ended and as soons as i stepted out of my truck it started back up agian!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah it was very unpredictable! It was raining/hailing at my work in Coquitlam, and then just towards Pitt Meadows it was beautiful and sunny !


----------

